# Does it annoy you.......



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

when people seem like they're interested in classical music and then later in the conversation you find out they only use it to help them fall asleep?....


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Give them a Shostakovich Symphony to lull them to sleep!


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

Yeah. Well, music has a different meaning to all of us, doesn't it? Some people use it to fall asleep, some to study for and exam, some to explore the infinite universe of the unconscious mind with the help of sound waves that stimulates their brain and some are rather ignorant to the possibilities that such music can open.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Not really. If they found out about Bach from Lady Gaga, then I'd be disappointed.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Not really. If they found out about Bach from Lady Gaga, then I'd be disappointed.


Does lady gaga's music have Bach references or something?


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Wicked_one said:


> Yeah. Well, music has a different meaning to all of us, doesn't it? Some people use it to fall asleep, some to study for and exam, some to explore the infinite universe of the unconscious mind with the help of sound waves that stimulates their brain and some are rather ignorant to the possibilities that such music can open.


I cant have Classical music on in the "background" because I find I have to listen to it, it commands my attention even if it's not a demanding work.
It's just too good to be wallpaper!


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

presto said:


> I cant have Classical music on in the "background" because I find I have to listen to it, it commands my attention even if it's not a demanding work.
> It's just too good to be wallpaper!


I tried to fall asleep to Bach Partitas last night, and ended up staying up for 2 hours listening intently to them. They must be listening to Yanni or something 

I think what's annoying is whenever I strike a conversation with a girl that claims to like classical music, they always mention Canon in D as their favorite work, or maybe 'Liebestraum'. This is one of the many reasons why I hate generic classical CDs with titles like 'The most beautiful classical music ever written'. It's totally misleading for a new audience that's used to Greatest Hits selections. It's this mentality like, why would someone listen to junk if they've already got Beethoven's 'Greatest Hits'? So idiotic -________-


----------



## presto (Jun 17, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> I think what's annoying is whenever I strike a conversation with a girl that claims to like classical music, they always mention Canon in D as their favorite work, or maybe 'Liebestraum'. This is one of the many reasons why I hate generic classical CDs with titles like 'The most beautiful classical music ever written'. It's totally misleading for a new audience that's used to Greatest Hits selections. It's this mentality like, why would someone listen to junk if they've already got Beethoven's 'Greatest Hits'? So idiotic -________-


I agree, as we have subscribed to a forum such as this shows that our interest is deeper and more inquiring than the "100 best tunes brigade."


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Actually most of my CDs are the titled 'the only X you'll ever need'. What do I need more?
And I actually go to sleep with music, not because it makes sleepy, but I cant sleep with silence. I do concentrate on it before sleep, it's like reading a book before sleep, you pay attention but in the end you're eyes get closed.
P.S
I hate classical Greatest Hits, and I own none of them.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

violadude said:


> Does lady gaga's music have Bach references or something?


Sort of, she mentioned Bach in a statement about how classical music and pop music "work the same way." 
also 



I'm not a fan, so there's probably some less obscure references my Google-fu wasn't strong enough to come up with.



> Actually most of my CDs are the titled 'the only X you'll ever need'.
> ...
> I hate classical Greatest Hits, and I own none of them.


The former annoys me more. Don't tell me what I need/don't need, you damn CD


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> The former annoys me more. Don't tell me what I need/don't need, you damn CD


hahahahaha! True that ! Also, "Favorite X" CD's. Now they're trying to tell us what our favorite pieces should be. -.-


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I think there was a Bach piece played briefly and very mechanically on synth in the introduction to one of Lady Gag's overproduced "songs." I just don't get the fascination with her. Sure she dresses like an alien (when she dresses), but the music is just the same old unimaginative bump and grind. Peter Gabriel dressed as weirdly 40 years before her, yet his music is ground breaking. 

I don't get annoyed when people say they like classical, but then it is evident they don't have much clue about it. Rather I become deeply disappointed in the species and feel very much alone.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

That's why I spit at anyone who listens to Classic FM.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

It kind of annoys me, but there's always hope that while they're sleeping, the good stuff will creep into their limbic system and promote a rewiring of their synapses until they become full-fledged Brucknerites.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Pieck said:


> I hate classical Greatest Hits, and I own none of them.


I don't like these, but I think they can be valuable to get people interested in CM. After all you have to start somewhere.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

mmsbls said:


> I don't like these, but I think they can be valuable to get people interested in CM. After all you have to start somewhere.


I must admit that, while I despise those collections now, it was my parents buying me Classical Chillout CDs that got me into it in the first place. Even then, though, I think I'd have been embarrassed to have that collection on iTunes with some out-of-work actors dressing up as famous composers despite looking nothing like them.


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

Polednice said:


> I must admit that, while I despise those collections now, it was my parents buying me Classical Chillout CDs that got me into it in the first place. Even then, though, I think I'd have been embarrassed to have that collection on iTunes with some out-of-work actors dressing up as famous composers despite looking nothing like them.


I knew a geezer who told me he loved classical music. "Oh right?" said I, suddenly interested.

"Yeah, I have _Hooked on Classics_. I prefer them songs with a drummer."

"Oh right," I repeated, but with a different tone...


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Yeah, I've had encounters with people who tell me they love classical music and then say "Canon in D is my favorite song." Sometimes they'll ask if I can play it for them. And I honestly have no idea how to respond. I don't think that way, and I don't know how to think that way, even enough to just respond. It's just so weird...


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

World Violist said:


> Yeah, I've had encounters with people who tell me they love classical music and then say "Canon in D is my favorite song." Sometimes they'll ask if I can play it for them. And I honestly have no idea how to respond. I don't think that way, and I don't know how to think that way, even enough to just respond. It's just so weird...


You should say: "Oh yeah? I've never heard of that one. Which band is that song by? I mainly listen to stuff like the disco remix of Beethoven's 5th myself."


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Yeah, I've had encounters with people who tell me they love classical music and then say "Canon in D is my favorite song." Sometimes they'll ask if I can play it for them. And I honestly have no idea how to respond. I don't think that way, and I don't know how to think that way, even enough to just respond. It's just so weird...


This is probably the same way I feel when people find out I'm a painter, or at least an illustrator, and they then start talking about Thomas Kinkade.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

Sofronitsky said:


> I tried to fall asleep to Bach Partitas last night, and ended up staying up for 2 hours listening intently to them.


Which pianist/harpsichordist was it?


----------



## Wicked_one (Aug 18, 2010)

mmsbls said:


> I don't like these, but I think they can be valuable to get people interested in CM. After all you have to start somewhere.


It's always about that catchy tune... and the catchy name. Everybody must've heard about Beethoven or Mozart even if they don't know that Alla turca is part of a sonata or that Fur Elise is a bagatelle by Beethoven.

The simple stuff is always appealing, isn't it? The finesse of such music or the simplicity of a physics formula, for example. The less information, the better, I think.


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

Sofronitsky said:


> I tried to fall asleep to Bach Partitas last night, and ended up staying up for 2 hours listening intently to them. They must be listening to Yanni or something


Yes, concurred. Though I must admit I love listening to John Cage's 4'33" as I go to sleep.

What's stupid about those "Greatest hits" CDs is that most of the time they only feature a particular movement (or a variation) of a piece, instead of the whole work. Well, enjoy the 18th variation of Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, ladies and gentlemen. You won't be hearing variation 1 through 17 and 19-24.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

presto said:


> I agree, as we have subscribed to a forum such as this shows that our interest is deeper and more inquiring than the "100 best tunes brigade."


100? Some of the people I come across would hardly be able to make it to 10!


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

World Violist said:


> Yeah, I've had encounters with people who tell me they love classical music and then say "Canon in D is my favorite song." Sometimes they'll ask if I can play it for them. And I honestly have no idea how to respond. I don't think that way, and I don't know how to think that way, even enough to just respond. It's just so weird...


This would send me into apoplexy, I suspect. Firstly (and I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but it DOES), I can't bear it when people use the word 'song' indiscriminately (has it got a singer singing words? No? Then it's NOT a 'song'!). Secondly, I can stand that awful trifle which is Pachelbel's Canon (he actually wrote some stonkingly good organ music, but the Canon should be made illegal). Thirdly, I cannot understand people who are content with never being adventurous and listen to the same 3, 5, 10 pieces over and over again, never broadening their horizons.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> This would send me into apoplexy, I suspect. Firstly (and I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but it DOES), I can't bear it when people use the word 'song' indiscriminately (has it got a singer singing words? No? Then it's NOT a 'song'!). Secondly, I can stand that awful trifle which is Pachelbel's Canon (he actually wrote some stonkingly good organ music, but the Canon should be made illegal). Thirdly, I cannot understand people who are content with never being adventurous and listen to the same 3, 5, 10 pieces over and over again, never broadening their horizons.


I feel like I just read my own mind while reading your post haha.

I hate the song thing too, ugh!

Also, I actually don't like the labeling of Pachabel's canon as a canon...I know it's the composer's name for it...but it really *should* be called a passicaglia.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Delicious Manager said:


> This would send me into apoplexy, I suspect. Firstly (and I know I shouldn't let it get to me, but it DOES), I can't bear it when people use the word 'song' indiscriminately (has it got a singer singing words? No? Then it's NOT a 'song'!). Secondly, I can stand that awful trifle which is Pachelbel's Canon (he actually wrote some stonkingly good organ music, but the Canon should be made illegal). Thirdly, I cannot understand people who are content with never being adventurous and listen to the same 3, 5, 10 pieces over and over again, never broadening their horizons.


They don't care to name the composer, either. They just say "Canon in D" as though I'm supposed to say "Oh yeah, I love that piece (SONG...), I play it all day" etc...

I've actually been stumped a few times when people have told me they like a particular piece. Once somebody told me they liked "Adagio for Strings" and it took me a few seconds to realize they were talking about Barber...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

My parents got me the 101 best classical boxset when i was a kid learning the piano. i remember sitting beside the old loudspeaker, listening over and over again to Mozart's Jupiter and overtures, Strauss Waltz and polka, Beethoven 5th, Vivaldi 4s. 
I think these boxset are perfect for kids as most of them have short attention span or as a introductory set to new comers who also have a similar short attention span due to too much pop music.

But otherwise, i would dread to have one of these boxset on my music shelf. I just can't stand compilation sets with individual cut off movement and multiple conductors/orchestra with inconsistent sounds all cramp into 5cds.

Also, i can't stand the "Song" thing. Why can't they just use music "Piece", or "Track" for digital media. 
Great, now i got about 1904 classical "Songs" on my itunes and ipod(ok some of them are lieder, but still..... c'mon..)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

I think caring so much whether or not somebody calls a classical piece a 'song' is getting a little over the top. None of us came out of the womb, educated with classical terminology. 

Its fine to correct such things, but why let it bother you?


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

tdc said:


> I think caring so much whether or not somebody calls a classical piece a 'song' is getting a little over the top. None of us came out of the womb, educated with classical terminology.
> 
> Its fine to correct such things, but why let it bother you?


It's because I care about things being correct (yes, I admit I'm rather **** about lots of things!). You are right that none of us are born educated, but we LEARN. We don't call all vehicles 'bikes' or 'cars', irrespective of whether they are or not, nor do we call all printed publications 'books'. Everyone can tell the difference between a book, a comic (no, I WON'T call it a 'graphic novel'!), a newspaper and a poster and it's not very hard to learn that a song is sung by a singer (the very close similarity in the words is a bit of a giveaway) and if it doesn't fit that criterion, it's not a song. It doesn't help, of course, when companies like Amazon and iTunes who sell music files refer to EVERYTHING as a song. Mahler 7, a 'song'? I think not.

I make no apologies for fighting the erosion of good, accurate language. Using wrong or blanket terms just leads to confusion and frustration - it's not hard to use a few more words.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Delicious Manager said:


> It's because I care about things being correct (yes, I admit I'm rather **** about lots of things!). You are right that none of us are born educated, but we LEARN. We don't call all vehicles 'bikes' or 'cars', irrespective of whether they are or not, nor do we call all printed publications 'books'. Everyone can tell the difference between a book, a comic (no, I WON'T call it a 'graphic novel'!), a newspaper and a poster and it's not very hard to learn that a song is sung by a singer (the very close similarity in the words is a bit of a giveaway) and if it doesn't fit that criterion, it's not a song. It doesn't help, of course, when companies like Amazon and iTunes who sell music files refer to EVERYTHING as a song. Mahler 7, a 'song'? I think not.
> 
> I make no apologies for fighting the erosion of good, accurate language. Using wrong or blanket terms just leads to confusion and frustration - it's not hard to use a few more words.


:lol:

Fair enough. I agree the fact that Itunes and Amazon call everything a 'song' is pretty bad.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm unhappy with iTunes calling everything songs, but I find it hilarious that when I import some works, iTunes assigns a genre that's a bit off.

Mozart's Horn Concertos are apparently "Alternative and Punk". Even better Mozart's 3rd and 4th violin concertos are "Metal". Who knew?


----------



## PhillipPark (Jun 22, 2011)

I think the most annoying thing is people not realizing there is a difference between classical music, and music composed in the classical era. "Oh you like classical music? You must listen to Beethoven, right? Mozart?"


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

It more baffles me at how one can fall asleep while hearing a majestic piece of music


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

kv466 said:


> It more baffles me at how one can fall asleep while hearing a majestic piece of music


As conducted by Andre rieu, I can!

Edit: Sorry, I'm confusing sleeping with jumping out of a window.


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

The people I come across usually say "Classical music is boring, I can't listen to it."

"Really?" I reply, "Name five selections you've listened to."

Silence.

Debate over.


----------



## Pieck (Jan 12, 2011)

Olias said:


> The people I come across usually say "Classical music is boring, I can't listen to it."
> 
> "Really?" I reply, "Name five selections you've listened to."
> 
> ...


I'll try that!


----------

